# i slipped up big time.



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

well i typed a suuper long post. last night, i clicked send. it said network faliure.
im am up now to type this in short. again.
basicly. i have my two lop ears separated, till they can be , neutered/spayed. but the female might be pregnate already saying he pushed up the bored. he is at the bottom, her at the top of hutch. i cleanned them out yesterday after lunch. i lift the male up and put him in the females, bedroom. and block off with wood and bricks.
it went as planned.
i went to do revison dinner, mass, the was in my room when my dad came in and said, "um i hope you know that your rabbits are not separate at the minitue. "
so i ran/fell down the stairs praying nothing has "happened".
it did not seem so. she was growlling and him, he seemed to just want to be friends. not mate. snuggling up to her to sleep. her bitting him. i was looking at him im my arms for and sort of injuries. none. then my mum came out shoutting at me, its all my fault, and if she dyes it my fault, and i wish she would.... i now i slipped up. but the wood gave way. like, snapped in half.. not my fault. SHE was the one who told me to put 5 bricks on it.
i think/hope she re absorbed her firist litter...
but now....... this is like a rant but is it safe if she has 2 litters. i found that she has 2 wombs or sum thing like that....... and well thats all i need to know....
thanks for reading this. PS. she is 5months old.
sire and dam are related. thats why i dont want them to have babies and are separated..... i did not see the males penis out... so i hope he did not have other things on his mind... i hate life. why is it so complicated///........


----------



## Flashy (Jan 11, 2009)

It's very unfortunate you keep putting your rabbits at risk like this. It's almost like you really want a litter of babies. Maybe when you clean them out you could put them in a carry case, or somewhere completely different, to eradicate this from happening. You, once again, have to count 31 days from yesterday, as to when she may have a litter.

To be honest though, from the sounds of it, it is possible she is already pregnant. She was grumpy and attacked him and did not want him near her. Although it could obviously be from him invading her territory.

It is VERY uncommon (although not unheard of) for does to get pregnant in different uterine horns at different times, and given he didn't seem to want to mate, it is probably unlikely.

You desperately need a better set up for your rabbits.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

i was not when i cleanned them out. they wwere at each others "house."
like they could not get to each other. but my mum had way to many bricks on the wood.
then the weight broke it.
so it was fault of the wood....
my mum says they are ok, as in one at top, and one at bottom.
they dont get any exercise. i took them out on lead. my dog is tied up. and we were far from the dog, but he started barking and stuff and scared the living day lights out of her, and i had to make sure she was not in shock....
i dont think i sould have them. its un fair on them, and me. also my dog.
my mum says she does not need a nest bo


----------



## Flashy (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm VERY confused now.

You said


> i cleanned them out yesterday after lunch. i lift the male up and put him in the females, bedroom. and block off with wood and bricks.



But now you're saying he was in the bottom and the wood broke? So what you're saying is that that bit about putting him in her bed is irrelevant and you put too many bricks on the gap and the wood broke? That way you said it before sounded like the wood from the bed area had snapped.

You seriously need two hutches, and you need to keep them separate. I am not sure how five bricks could break wood unless it is very flimsy stuff, so I would suggest, until you get a new hutch, use thicker wood.

Maybe it might be worth bringing your mum to the site to read what she does need for if she is pregnant, and why.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope things work out the right way for you and your female isn't pregnant. I hope you can convince your mother to let you get another hutch.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

he is it in simply form , easy to under stand.
when i clean him out, he goes up a level. in to the females bed. they are bocked off. they are fine about this. she seems calm. he sleeps.
when he goes down, the female is ok.
but you see when the ramp was took off, there was a big hole in the top floor.
so it was blocked off with some wood. it was over bricked.
so it snapped. 
*i hope so paul.*:?
my mum says they are only rabbits.
my dad says that but he does like care about them. like little pets her and there. and he looks in at 
them when he comes home from work. then he told me....
so i hope it is clearer....


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 11, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> he is it in simply form , easy to under stand.
> when i clean him out, he goes up a level. in to the females bed. they are bocked off. they are fine about this. she seems calm. he sleeps.
> when he goes down, the female is ok.
> but you see when the ramp was took off, there was a big hole in the top floor.
> ...


Well if your father cares for the rabbits, Maybe you could ask him to get you another hutch.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

(well i do, he is the extra cuddle man,)
yes i could.
i might be going out to get extra hay/straw and food for the rabbits 2 day... so ill ask him to day in the pet shop..
he will prob build one but.... 
and a run...
but he is busy.il ask him.
he is getting his lunch now...


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2009)

Your story is really mixed up and hard to follow, you made that topic looking for information to show your mother and I wrote out a big post but you never got her on to see it. You were also offered loads of information about the doe being pregnant but you ignored that too and haven't done anything to prepare for it, like getting the doe spayed or if not getting her spayed to get two more hutches or ask the breeder to take her off your hands until she has the babies or not have the babies.

I know it's probably your parents fault you haven't prepared, if you don't want your mother to see the forum then you could print off the topic and show it to her. I know alot of parents aren't very understanding when it comes to rabbits but you need to try, you badly need a better setup for your rabbits.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

i know. my mum does not understand basic rabbit care. like they need to be fed every day. and exercise so they dont get g i stauis.
i have phoned the breeder. he said 3 of his does just had a litter in the past week. there is no more room. 
my mum and well maybe my dad are like, they dont need a secound hutch. and my mum is like the babies can stay with the mother, i explain about weanning babies...... and like i dont even know weather i should keep them. they are not getting the life they desvre. and need. i could be called an animal crulity person. like not a big enough hutch.(AT THE MINUTE) capitals on.....document.write('/themes/default/grumpy.gif');







well ill ask my dad. away from my mum.
thanks irish bunny.
but yes i already know all my faults. and i feel guilty.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 11, 2009)

Your best bet is get *just *your father to the pet shop, Beg him for atleast one more hutch to separate the two rabbits you have at the moment( then worry at a later date about the possible kits). If he isn't co-operating kind of make a small scene and just embarress him a little and he should then see how much you need the hutches.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Your best bet is get *just *your father to the pet shop, Beg him for atleast one more hutch to separate the two rabbits you have at the moment( then worry at a later date about the possible kits). If he isn't co-operating kind of make a small scene and just embarress him a little and he should then see how much you need the hutches.


That could back fire big time. I would not do that it could end very badly.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Your best bet is get *just *your father to the pet shop, Beg him for atleast one more hutch to separate the two rabbits you have at the moment( then worry at a later date about the possible kits). If he isn't co-operating kind of make a small scene and just embarress him a little and he should then see how much you need the hutches.
> ...


No I don't mean screaming, I mean a small heated conversation just begging for the hutch. Saying how important it is to get them separated.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


I know. It could still not go well. Some parents will not take anything like that.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Suppose, But most of the time my mother doesn't mind me getting stuff as long as I look after it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


I agree if my child was to take me into a store asking for something and made a scene the last thing that he would get is w hat he was asking for, we would be leaving the store with NOTHING. If you can get him to the store and just talk to him about how important it is maybe he will give in but dont make a scene


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

my dad is not like that. if he saw facts, then. and its cheap. would an dog kennel do.....
for the time being....


----------



## Sabine (Jan 11, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> my dad is not like that. if he saw facts, then. and its cheap. would an dog kennel do.....
> for the time being....


I have a dog crate that can be used as a cage for adult rabbits but baby rabbits can squesse through the bars. If you make an effort and look around there are loads of cheap cages and hutches available. If neither of your parents is willing to either buy a new hutch or pay for spaying or neutering then you should seriously consider rehoming at least one rabbit as their health is in danger.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

i mean for the male....


----------



## Sabine (Jan 11, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i mean for the male....


It depends on what you mean by dog kennel. if it's just a wooden enclosed house it wouldn't be suitable I think


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2009)

No it's not ok to lock him in a small dark box, the poor rabbit will go mad, the only way you could use one is if you built a little run off the front of it and leave the kennel door open all the time.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 11, 2009)

im more worried if there is babies where they would go once their 8/9 weeks old? theres no way the bucks could be put with dad as they would rip each other apart when they matured and homes arent so easy to come by so theres no garantee they'd all be rehomed by then.

i agree with irishbunny in printing off information off here for your mum to read through she needs to know that the rabbits are also her responsability as she let you have them in teh first place i.e she'll be in charge of vet bills, new hutches etc. if you dont work and earn money yourself.

it does seem you do want baby bunnies and if you do just be honest about it no point lying but again theres no point in us jumping to conlusions as we dont know what goes on in your house so cant really comment :?


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 11, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> my dad is not like that. if he saw facts, then. and its cheap. would an dog kennel do.....
> for the time being....


Are you saying if your Dad saw the facts he would get you another cage? If that is the case print out all your threads and all the information people have been giving you and show it to him. Your rabbits really need to have separate cages. Your parents allowed you to get these rabbits and they need to step and assume responsibility for the things the rabbits need. It is really sad they are not doing that. I feel bad for your rabbits and I hope the female is not pregnant because if you can't even get them to buy what your two rabbits need I am afriad it will even be harder for you if there are babies. Good luck I hope some how you are able to make your parents understand.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm curious as to why you would *ever *leave the male in the female's "bedroom" while you went to do (whatever this is) dinner revision mass!?! Why? Why not finish cleaning the cages and put the male back downstairs (even though the hutch you have is clearly made for one rabbit...) and then go to whatever that thing is....??

In your original post, you said that that your mum told you to put 5 bricks on it....then in your next post you say that _she _put the bricks on it.....?? It's not the woods' fault for breaking How would the wood break from five bricks, if it's leaning up against the door to the bedarea? This confuses me...Wood shouldn't break if bricks are being used to hold it up (like another wall...)??

Honestly, I don't think you should have them either. You can't supply them with proper housing, you don't know very much about rabbit care...and your parents fail to buy the equipment you need to successfully keep rabbits safe... And truly, I'm sorry to say that...

As for your mother not understanding the feeding thing....humans need food everyday don't they? So why shouldn't rabbits? This is something that really irks me...thinking animals don't need food everyday. They get hungry daily just like humans do. Simple as that. You wouldn't want to go without a day of food and neither do your animals. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2009)

Sadly i have to agree with Emily on every of her points. Also your account of how these "accidents" come about doesn't tie up and my mind boggles trying to actually understand. I have a hutch just like yours and I still can't see how the wood can give with or without bricks (unless it's rotten and that's hardly the case) If I were to seperate the two levels I'd screw a board to it for extra security. I have seperated the hutch in the past (without any extra board) and never had problems.
Apart from that, Emily expressed everything i was going to say.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jan 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:

Ditto!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I'm curious as to why you would *ever *leave the male in the female's "bedroom" while you went to do* (whatever this is) dinner revision mass!?! Why? Why not finish cleaning the cages and put the male back downstairs (even though the hutch you have is clearly made for one rabbit...) and then go to whatever that thing is....??*
> 
> *In your original post, you said that that your mum told you to put 5 bricks on it....then in your next post you say that she put the bricks on it.....?? *It's not the woods' fault for breaking How would the wood break from five bricks, if it's leaning up against the door to the bedarea? This confuses me...Wood shouldn't break if bricks are being used to hold it up (like another wall...)??
> 
> ...


thats why i said that. i did have 3. one passed away, before i got another one. i have been thinking about this. saying how much i miss the passed one.. i thought. im ggoing to try to improve there life. if it fails, there life is in rubbish. so they will need a good home. what you said about rabbit care. i know ALOT thank you very much. thats why i know there life is rubbish. i dont what to be rude. but thats how i know.
the next 3 weeks is the making or breaking of my heart.#
about the top bit. they were back wear they were ment to be. the wood on the "floor" / "celing" broke. and the she/ me. i only put on about 3. she came out and change that. well there was 5 when i came out, and i did not put them there


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

about food. im smart enough to know that a rabbit/s need food in there digestion tract at all time. or it has a good chance of shutting down. or maybe gi stattis.
or they will be hungery.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> No it's not ok to lock him in a small dark box, the poor rabbit will go mad, the only way you could use one is if you built a little run off the front of it and leave the kennel door open all the time.


thats what i mean.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > my dad is not like that. if he saw facts, then. and its cheap. would an dog kennel do.....
> ...


thats true.... im telling my brother all the facts the tinyist detail. then he is good at explainning things, and he listens to me.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2009)

I must be really slow as I still can't follow. But have you any pictures of your set up and your rabbits so that people get a better idea?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> im more worried if there is babies where they would go once their 8/9 weeks old? theres no way the bucks could be put with dad as they would rip each other apart when they matured and homes arent so easy to come by so theres no garantee they'd all be rehomed by then.
> 
> i agree with irishbunny in printing off information off here for your mum to read through she needs to know that the rabbits are also her responsability as she let you have them in teh first place i.e she'll be in charge of vet bills, new hutches etc. if you dont work and earn money yourself.
> 
> it does seem you do want baby bunnies and if you do just be honest about it no point lying but again theres no point in us jumping to conlusions as we dont know what goes on in your house so cant really comment :?


well, this post, um, the breeder promised to buy them off me, if they happened to get a litter.
and no way do i want baby bunnies. about vet bills. my rabbit would of lived if she took him to the vet. she was like, you are the smart one,, you can look after it in the houuse, its cheapper. the vet would put it to sleep any way. he was in pain, i had to stick up with listening to him grind.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

i dont have a camra.
or any 1 i could borrow


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

im posting like mad because i am only on for 15mins maybe . and broken up in to bits so it is not confusing,


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you try and take pictures with your mobile (or someone else's) and upload them?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

yes, i could. i never thought of that!
ill try. do you want photos of the set up?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2009)

Whatever helps people to picture it in their mind and of course rabbit pictures are always welcome here:biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think Irishlop the best thing you can do is sit down and slowly read everything that has been said. I once(maybe still am, someone answer this honestly?) as foolish with my rabbits as you.

Oh and I still can't believe the breeder suggested breeding brother and sister? Should have went to someone else, if he suggests inbreeding( is that what breeding sister and brother is?) Maybe your rabbits you have are inbreed? also that could be the cause of the death of your 3rd bunny inbreeding. I know it's alright to breed mother to son and vice versa with father and daughter. But it is wrong to breed brother and sister.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 12, 2009)

Right now, ensuring the brother and sister rabbits are separated would be the priority then. It could just be the case the doe isn't pregnant now but prevention for the future now will save you worry later.

Make a note of the date the two rabbits may have bred. Preparations for the possible litter can probablywait a little while (experienced breeders will know what those preparations should be). 

If she is pregnant, hutch space will be needed, more so when the babies reach an age where the sexes need to be split up.

If your Dad is more pet friendly, explain factually to him what the bunnies need. Trying to manipulate yourDad to get what you need probably won't work-for example creating a scene would give him reason to question your maturity even though you might be doing it because youwant a result that benefits your rabbits.

Good luck

From
Jo x


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I think Irishlop the best thing you can do is sit down and slowly read everything that has been said. I once(maybe still am, someone answer this honestly?) as foolish with my rabbits as you.
> 
> Oh and I still can't believe the breeder suggested breeding brother and sister? Should have went to someone else, if he suggests inbreeding( is that what breeding sister and brother is?) Maybe your rabbits you have are inbreed? also that could be the cause of the death of your 3rd bunny inbreeding. I know it's alright to breed mother to son and vice versa with father and daughter. But it is wrong to breed brother and sister.


he did not recommend it. bu he said if it did.....


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Right now, ensuring the brother and sister rabbits are separated would be the priority then. It could just be the case the doe isn't pregnant now but prevention for the future now will save you worry later.
> 
> Make a note of the date the two rabbits may have bred. Preparations for the possible litter can probablywait a little while (experienced breeders will know what those preparations should be).
> 
> ...


i already noted them. and got 5 books out about rabbit and babies. and one plain bunny book.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think Irishlop the best thing you can do is sit down and slowly read everything that has been said. I once(maybe still am, someone answer this honestly?) as foolish with my rabbits as you.
> ...



It's still suggesting it, making it seem like there is nothing wrong with it. When I start breeding In a year or so I would never sell a brother and sister together, because most peoples intensions is to breed them. I still think this breeder is a bit fishy.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

i have done WAY TO much research on rabbits, i found out that. im going to politey say that to him next time i see him. if i will.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i have done WAY TO much research on rabbits, i found out that. im going to politey say that to him next time i see him. if i will.


Ok just tell us some of the things you have found out?( the real important stuff)


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

well it will take a bit.
do you mean by the babies or general...
im coming off soon. so i might just x out suddenly


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

health, um.... most symtoms. how to treat things/injurys in emerginces. firist aid box, well i dont have one. planning to get one.
babies, i know that much detail about the mating, just that the female must go in to the male. ect, but i do not want to do that.
well being, toys, mental heath, exercise, play.
exercise, dangers,
um.... i cant remember, oh, kits should be covered with the hay/fur. in a small bunch for heat, mother feeds onces or 2 times in a day, and might not feed if she has an infection on/around her nipple/teat.
health of babies. peanuts can be born and not to explect all to live. (sorry paul)
and nertreing and spaying. females, might get a higher risk of, marramy/cervical? or other cancers and 80% chance of dying with in 1st year if not spayed. male is kinder, dont spray. does not ciricle. does not think your hand is female.:shock:
and other thing i did not read i found on rabbit hiuse socity.
i think i have to go. thats most of the things i learned this week.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> health, um.... most symtoms. how to treat things/injurys in emerginces. firist aid box, well i dont have one. planning to get one.
> babies, i know that much detail about the mating, just that the female must go in to the male. ect, but i do not want to do that.
> well being, toys, mental heath, exercise, play.
> exercise, dangers,
> ...


Least you have covered the basics.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

thats good i hope.
if i need to look at more topics and stuff please tell me


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> thats good i hope.
> if i need to look at more topics and stuff please tell me


Read throw the thread about my baby rabbits, That will really help you.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

ok, i only read the firist 3 and the last 5.
so ill make time.
thanks you have helpped me alot


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 13, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> health, um.... most symtoms. how to treat things/injurys in emerginces. firist aid box, well i dont have one. planning to get one.
> babies, i know that much detail about the mating, just that the female must go in to the male. ect, but i do not want to do that.
> well being, toys, mental heath, exercise, play.
> exercise, dangers,
> ...



You said previous that you know a lot about rabbit care, yet, this post above is some basics, that you just learned this week?! 

Also, the 80% chance of dying in the 1st year w/o being spayed - that percentage is way to high. That would mean that two or three of my does would have already died within their first year of life, and they're all aged 2-3. I don't know where you read that, but I'm sure the perecentage is around 40% or 50%. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jan 13, 2009)

That 80% got to be the percentage of does developing uterine cancer in later life if not spayed but even this figure is debatable. Anyhow that's what I thing the 80% must relate to. As Emily said, the other statement doesn't make any sense.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2009)

It's actually the first 4 years Irishlops Even though I really would question that statistic.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 13, 2009)

irishbunny wrote:


> It's actually the first 4 years Irishlops Â Even though I really would question that statistic.




The accepted stat is that 80% of older does (over 4 or 5 I think) will develop uterine TUMORS, which isn't the same as dying. The tumors may or may not be cancerous, although I believe the benign ones often turn cancerous. 

I'll take this opportunity to issue a caution to some in this group of posters. 

At RO, we do NOT call each other 'liars', make snide remarks questioning somebody's rabbit knowledge or in any other ways be rude or judgmental. 

We are ALWAYS polite, respectful and tolerant. 

We're short a Rabbitry mod or two, otherwise we would have been requesting edits in a number of posts recently. It would be very helpful if everybody was more mindful of their manners. 

Thank you. 


sas


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 13, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> irishbunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > It's actually the first 4 years Irishlops Even though I really would question that statistic.
> ...



Thanks Sas, and no one was calling Irishlops a liar  


Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> It's actually the first 4 years Irishlops Even though I really would question that statistic.


I can edit this if it's seen as questioning her rabbit knowledge, I don't mind, just let me know


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been having a look at this thread since it started and i would like to say accidents happen, especially when you are young and don't really think things through as much as maybe you should do. But i would like to say irishlops is trying to be responsible, she has said she is thinking of givingher rabbitsup for the benefit of them getting a better life, that is a mature response. It's not great what has happened but for the time being i think that

1. The wood seperating the top and the bottom should be nailed down to prevent it being moved in future, and becausei don't like the idea of bricks being there above a rabbits head with only wood stopping them falling down.

2. If the hutch is like i think it is, the female should have the upper level with the closed off bedroom area for protection for the nest box, or whatever youuse as your mum says you don't need a nest box.

3. You should consider an emergency spay if you can find the money because your mum won'tlet you getanother hutch for babies if there are any, or alternatively try and find a spare hutch or cage that you canborrow in preparation for babies if there are any.

And once you know if she is or isn't pregnant then you can think about what is best for the future. If she does have babies i think maybe it would possibly be best to see if you could keep a female baby with mum and try and re-home your male so the female has company with no risk of future pregnancy, and then the hutch doesn't have to be divided so giving more space to run in the cage as they don't go out much. I know some may disagree me saying keep a baby and re-home the boy but it does seem better for space, and i don't think the parents would want to pay for a spay and neuter, but this is only if so let's see what happens.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 14, 2009)

I think grumpybabies gave very good advice there, just one word of caution: it's very hard to sex young rabbits, so by keeping a baby you may end up in the same situation as before unless you find someone who can tell the sex with 100 per cent certainty


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes that thought didn't occur to me, maybe a vet could do a free check, but that is only a maybe in the future. There are so many times i wish i had loads of money so i could send money to people on this forum that need help with stuff like this, but then again they may think i was crazy lol


----------



## irishlops (Jan 14, 2009)

about people calling me a liar. well they did not. eve if they did every one on RO is kind. and forgiven, but there is no need.

any way. im planning to keep the two adults. he is getting nutered in feb. when he is aboslutly baby emptpy, i dont know about 6 weeks or 8? then they will bond. about the babies with the mother, like the females is a good idea, but grumpy babies said they are hard to sex. well i hope the vet is kind...:?

well i have saved up enought for him to be snipped. now i wait till he is 6months.

her, as soon as we have to moey, and she is well enough/

illpost more later. 

thanks, as i said, no one was being rude.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 14, 2009)

*grumpybabies wrote: *


> Yes that thought didn't occur to me, maybe a vet could do a free check, but that is only a maybe in the future. There are so many times i wish i had loads of money so i could send money to people on this forum that need help with stuff like this, but then again they may think i was crazy lol


vets are often slow to do free consultations. i simply booked mine in for vaccination and just slipped in the question. That way i got them vaccinated and sexed and it was cheaper than the consultation alone having said that she did sex benny wrong when I thought it was obvious he was a boy


----------



## BSAR (Jan 14, 2009)

Usually you wait six weeks after the neutering to be bonded. But it also is going to take more than a day obviously to be bonded. I would wait until after the female is spayed to bond them, they may get along even better.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 15, 2009)

the female will be more calm and stuff then whn she is spayed.

(note, the buttons on my keyboard, som are not working)

the vet appountmen,...when do they need to get VHD jab and the myixous(sp?)

i could ask him/her to sex the kits/babies grown up abit.


----------

